# New Miter Bench, RS Bench, Router Bench. Need router fence input.



## Gamike1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey everyone,

i am about 1/2 way with new 16ft long bench. I am having a hard time on deciding on what router fence to go with. I have a Jessem router lift to install and plan on making a cabinet below it for dust collection. I embedded some t track on one end for an assembly area and the router will be on opposite end. I plan on putting in t track and also a miter track in the 1-1/2" surface. Just need to decide on fence first.


----------

